# REZ MADE CAR SHOW MAY 17TH AT THE TACHI PALACE HOTEL & CASINO



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
BEST BOMB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
BEST MOTORCYCLE $1200 PLUS TROPHY
BEST BICYCLE $600 PLUS TROPHY
REZ MADES CHOICE $2000 PLUS TROPHY
MOST MEMBERS $500 PLUS TROPHY

OVER 70 CATEGORIES IN ALL MAKES AND MODELS

FOR MORE INFO ON THE SHOW CONTACT DANNY AT 559-967-8976

ROOM DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE IF YOU TELL THE CASINO YOUR WITH THE RM CAR SHOW AT THE TACHI PALACE HOTEL & CASINO 559-924-7751


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

How about a quality award over most members for clubs but still for a car club


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> How about a quality award over most members for clubs but still for a car club



Say that again...:dunno:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Instead of just most members just cuz of numbers
A club that takes quality & craftsmanship cars because not all clubs are built for numbers


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

It should be for most plaqued cars at the show.. not just people running around with shirts.


----------



## Machuca20 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bird said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> ...


Best bike and trike


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Great event


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

​


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

​


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe we will visit this place and show also..

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Off the hook can't wait deebo Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Good show, Big trophys 
and check out the pay outs for the Big boys!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

No hop feria dis year ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> View attachment 1051097
> ​


ttt


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

From what I heard there is a cash payout.


Blue94cady said:


> No hop feria dis year ?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> ...


TTT


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it pre reg or just show up and pay


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

96tein said:


> Is it pre reg or just show up and pay


You can show up and pay at the gate Friday night or Saturday morning!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T T T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> ...


ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj coming up for this one...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj in the casa...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> ...


ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Anything for BEST SPECIAL INTEREST?? 
Sound off?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

05sierra said:


> Anything for BEST SPECIAL INTEREST??
> Sound off?


Not sure about a sound off?? Call Danny @559-967-8976 to ask on that!! And there will be a special interest category as needed depending on what shows up!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ADVANCED TICKETS FOR THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW NEXT SUNDAY ARE AVAILABLE FOR $20.00 DOLLARS AT KOOL DESIGNS IN FRESNO (559)252-5665 OR THE SELLAND ARENA BOX OFFICE!
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> ...


ttt


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

64Rag said:


> ttt


 what's up compa ready for some frias we need to do this live again an party with different car clubs till day light or we run out of places to get beer like last year haha :barf: haha we need Fred to compleat the crew :h5: ,, Hey compa is the casino having a old school band playing Friday an Saturday night in the lounge :rimshot: to make it better both day bratha you got connection try to make it happen bro ....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


TTT...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any hotel discount for Fri and Sat? post info please


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> ...


If your looking for Room discounts call the # above and tell them your coming in for the show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Bird said:


> If your looking for Room discounts call the # above and tell them your coming in for the show


:thumbsup:thx


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ADVANCED TICKETS FOR THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW NEXT SUNDAY ARE AVAILABLE FOR $20.00 DOLLARS AT KOOL DESIGNS IN FRESNO (559)252-5665 OR THE SELLAND ARENA BOX OFFICE!
> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW:thumbsup:


TTT......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be a big big silly string fight at my Dj booth. Bring the kids to my booth toget your can before we run out.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> ...


ttt


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

How much to enter bikes


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna be a big big silly string fight at my Dj booth. Bring the kids to my booth toget your can before we run out.



TTt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna be a big big silly string fight at my Dj booth. Bring the kids to my booth toget your can before we run out.




Get your cans early b4 I run out.


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Can I get a free room for my birthday. . Lol


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still plenty of room. You can register at the door!!


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

What time does the doors open for registration Saturday


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Friday from 5pm to 10 pm and Saturday 6am to 10 am


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST TRUCK $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST SUV $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> BEST DUB $2000 PLUS TROPHY
> ...


ttt


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

How much is the entree fee for the hop ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

showoff85 said:


> How much is the entree fee for the hop ?


I'm not sure on that but call DANNY AT 559-967-8976


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big silly string fight jumping off at my booth....


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Getting my car ready for this show. TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Bird said:


> Friday from 5pm to 10 pm and Saturday 6am to 10 am


Thanks


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

Can't wait going to be there early friday to take kids swiming an enjoy some frias befor setting up


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALWAYS A DAMM GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

Can we take bbq


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

46cruzr said:


> Can we take bbq[/QUOTEttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Big silly string fight jumping off at my booth....



It's going down. Sssssssilly string fight vs. the kids


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALWAYS A DAMM GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:*





:thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

are we allowed to take ice chest wit water bottles and sodas...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

See you @ the Show Big Mike......


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsupost pics of the show


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsupost pics of the show


 X2


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ttt just want to say thanks to the Rez Made car club for a great show had a great time


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Heard it was a great show. The club entered 4 cars, 2 placed. Congrats to my brothers.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Uniques cc had a good time we all place see u next year


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Great show had a great time.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

Great car show like always...FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. had a great time will be back next year for sure... THANKX REZMADE...











































TAKING HOME THE TROPHYS...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Another Great Show! USO Bay Area & USO Kern County Thank You for this Show.*


----------

